# Belfort vs Rockhold headline Brazil, May 4



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

*Belfort vs Rockhold headline Jaragua do sol, Brazil, May 18*

The Ufc is going back to May, with the date targeted as May 4th,

Belfort Vs Rockhold will be the headliner,

look for Maia to surface on this card as well..

"LONDON – Final Strikeforce middleweight champion Luke Rockhold (10-1 MMA, 0-0 SF) and fellow UFC contender Vitor Belfort (22-10 MMA, 11-6 UFC) will headline a major UFC event in Brazil.

UFC President Dana White today confirmed the plans while in London.

A date and venue have not been determined for the fight, White said, though the event is expected to take place in the second quarter of 2013.

The fight is likely to determine a No. 1 contender.

Rockhold, who's been nursing a shoulder injury, hasn't fought since July, when he successfully defended his Strikeforce belt with a unanimous-decision victory over Tim Kennedy. It was his second title defense (he also knocked out Keith Jardine) following his September 2011 title win over Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza. The American Kickboxing Academy fighter, who campaigned for the Belfort fight in recent weeks, now owns a nine-fight win streak with seven stoppages.

Belfort, meanwhile, most recently scored a TKO victory over Michael Bisping in the headliner of UFC on FX 7 in January. The victory, which moved Belfort to 3-1 in his past four fights, actually spoiled Bisping's promised title shot. After the fight, though, Belfort campaigned for a rematch with light-heavyweight champion Jon Jones, who submitted the Brazilian in September, rather than middleweight champ Anderson Silva, who knocked him out in 2011. However, he'll remain in the 185-pound division for now.

Belfort was granted use of testosterone-replacement therapy for the January bout, but he didn't fail a post-fight drug test, as was widely rumored. With no lingering injuries from the Bisping fight, he'll face a fairly quick turnaround time for the Rockhold meeting."

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/02/vitor-belfort-vs-luke-rockhold-to-headline-ufc-event-in-brazil


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sweet dreams Rockhold.

Vitor by murder.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

They really ought to have given Weidman the Belfort fight and had Rockhold square off against Anderson. But I'm excited for both fights either way. I think Vitor will smoke Rockhold and get his long awaited rematch with Anderson. 

TRT Vitor is coming for vengeance.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Vitor is going to knock Rockhold out with the help of Jesus (and testosterone).


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

And he will deliver another amazing post fight interview.

GO HOME!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OrionTC (Sep 6, 2011)

vitor by KO followed by "im the champion of champions champions not him champion give me the shot, im the champion"


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Awesome match up,going to go with Luke on this one even though Vitor is in Brazil i got Luke tko Round 3.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Vitor via TRT, and fast, Rockhold hugely out of his depth here.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Nighty night Rockhold.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh Luke, we barely knew ye...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Rockhold should have grasp the opportunity and campaign for a title unification when Silva was mentioning him as a possible opponent. Now he's probably never getting close to a UFC title anymore.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> Rockhold should have grasp the opportunity and campaign for a title unification when Silva was mentioning him as a possible opponent. Now he's probably never getting close to a UFC title anymore.


If he can't beat Vitor he can't beat Silva, so what's the difference? And don't say money because a true fighter doesn't think like that.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Vitor is going to knock Rockhold out with the help of Jesus (and testosterone).


:laugh: 

This made me wonder how many people who claim to be religious are actually just paying lip service. If he truely believes, shouldn't he just pray for more testosterone instead of getting it from a doctor?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I assume this is five rounds? Luke has a shot, I think Vitor is better but Rockhold is scrappy he can find a way to win every round. If Belfort doesn't get the finish I like Rockholds chances at the decision.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Updated date of May 18

Location Jaragua Do Sul, Brazil

Ufc on Fx 8, which means we can expect a 4 bout main card, 6 bout Fuel Prelim card,

Hopefully Maia vs Saffedeine makes this card as well, 

Unlikely we see a Rua, Lil nog, or anyone else making 6 figures plus on an Fx card

Tuf Brazil 2, is June 8, headlined by Big Nog vs Werdum only 3 weeks later


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I didn't think they'd do a fight on May 4th, that's gonna be a huge night for Boxing.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I didn't think they'd do a fight on May 4th, that's gonna be a huge night for Boxing.


They did it in the past. Put a card on May 5th and is was opposite one of the big names.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Oooooh I can't wait to see Vitor drop him!



Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> If he can't beat Vitor he can't beat Silva, so what's the difference? And don't say money because a true fighter doesn't think like that.


true fighters still have bills man!



TheLyotoLegion said:


> I didn't think they'd do a fight on May 4th, that's gonna be a huge night for Boxing.


No doubt. I don't even watch much boxing but I will be tuning in for El Canelo vs Money.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> If he can't beat Vitor he can't beat Silva, so what's the difference? And don't say money because a true fighter doesn't think like that.


You don't think they are thinking about paychecks? The amount of times fighters have done/said things to protect their money or make more money is crazy. Fighters are constantly talking about it being a job and protecting their shots. Or saying so and so would be big money.

They may be true fighters, but this is their job now.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

If Luke can run for a round or 2 he has a chance to outlast and win on the cards. Other than that he has little chance. If they exchange early we will see what his chin is about. I doubt he can turn this into a wrestling match when they are fresh.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

I think some are sleeping too much on rockhold...im surprised to see this reaction, im not saying rockhold is gods gift to the MW division but i see him as a solid top 5...the guy has talent, boat loads of it, hes huge, very athletic, has great striking, cardio, scrappy...its far from an easy fight for vitor, if Vitor walks through him ill be very impressed

Now i agree vitor is the fav since hes more proven but i wouldnt be surprised at all if Luke pulls the upset...I wonder what the odds will be, if Luke is a 3 to one underdog or more it would be interesting to put some money down on him...even more so knowing this is a 5 round fight...new york rick will have lost by the time this fight comes around though, too bad lol


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm very impressed with Luke Rockhold.

But Im even more impressed with Vitors resurgance and hunger.. He's agressive, brutal and focused.

Vitor via fists of death.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Rockhold may be a scrappy guy but realistically, I see him losing to Belfort.

Vitor might feel him out for a round, but in the second, we'll see some vicious combos of punches/kicks that will end the fight in brutal fashion.

Belfort T/KO Rd 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope Rockhold beats his cheating ass. Though TRT or not round one Vitor is dangerous


----------

